# Catcheside Cutlery - Off the Shelf Knives.



## WillC (Mar 5, 2013)

I would like the develop the off the shelf knife thing a little to try to always have more everyday/utility aimed knives available in my store.
Several reasons for this really. I would like to show more of my different price ranges in available stock. So as well as have the one off high end stuff, have more everyday/hard use knives.
The main area i fall down in producing something a bit more in bulk, is handles. In reality I can't see me turning out a couple of extra mono or san mai blades on top of custom work per week unless i have something pre-sorted for handles. 
I don't like any of the bought in ones I have tried.......So I'm having a bit of an experiment in making simple handles in larger batches so I have some pre-made, or just the final shaping to do in stock. 
This is also reliant on finding suitable and inexpensive wood in bigger chunks. This batch is Bubinga, which is very stable and easy to finish and maintain. like cocobolo and a few others it does not require stabilizing. And black wood ferrules, again, perfectly stable in its natural form.


So the blades will be my heat treatment, fully ground hand finished blades in mono stainless, and carbon. I will also do some san mai with the "house" handle. Only difference is the handles will be a bit more basic, so I will be able to make a time saving on handles and reduce the price. As a rough idea it will knock about £40 off the price of a 240mm gyuto having a "house" handle.

These will be a burned in tight fit rather than fettled, and just sealed with a bit of epoxy around the front of the tang, so more practical for future maintenance as a workhorse knife if the handle ever required replacing.

So some pictures

Natural Bubinga, simple but very suitable.


























The first few blades (nearly finished )to get the "house" handle. Stainless 14c28n, 270mm Gyuto a 240mm and a 180mm Petty.





Coming up over the next couple of weeks, a 14c28n, Nakiri with hollow ground faces, and the same selection in mono carbon steel. These all to add to my store. As always I will send out a shout out to my mailing list and in my work available thread as they get added.

So this is a bit of an experiment for now, to see if the batch made handles help me on time enough to keep some simpler stock in hand as well as make headway on customs and one off damascus pieces.

I know I have not been terribly vocal recently, as i've had my head firmly against the grind stone  but as always your feedback and input is very much appreciated. So let me know if you think the pre-made handles is a good idea for those who want practical over sheer bling.:biggrin:


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 5, 2013)

They look great Will. I'm glad to see some of the custom makers offer more everyday use knives instead of just high end. Nothing wrong with premade handles and those are very nice. Carter uses poplar for some of his and like he says - you buy the blade and get the handle for free.


----------



## WillC (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Mike, much appreciated, the bubinga is pretty dense, so combined with the blackwood i'm hoping the handles should balance the blades near enough and have a quality feel. I'll do 3 sizes to suit different knives.


----------



## Igasho (Mar 5, 2013)

what kind of barrel is that from Will? Whiskey? if so, I can only imagine those handles will be amazingly fragrent


----------



## wsfarrell (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like your website isn't working at the moment.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 5, 2013)

They look great, and the handle looks nice. I'll be so on one of these when they are available.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 5, 2013)

So someone who's anxious to own one of you great knives can get a superb mono steel blade with a fine non stabilized handle somewhat quickly and economically freeing themselves to plan a future damascus custom with you. Works for me Will. Looking forward to seeing the Nakiri


----------



## WillC (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi all, many thanks, not a barrel, lol, the stock was in the form of a large round bowl blank. 
Yes it looks like the website is down, I have moved my domain from ipage to my 121 account and it looks like I may have to redirect something.....:sad0:


----------



## 77kath (Mar 6, 2013)

I, too, am looking forward to seeing the Nakiri.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 6, 2013)

A 270 Gyuto with house handle would be sweet.


----------



## WillC (Mar 6, 2013)

I finished these first 3 in stainless today, I'll get some pics in the morning, i'm pooped. I will say i'm pretty pleased with the natural bubinga, it is dense and heavy so the knives balance, it buff finishes well and does not require any further treatment, it holds its finish well and does not dull or stain if it gets wet. Just need to find a regular source now as I have a feeling I was lucky with that lot at the price I paid.
I did some sums on time saving, whilst i'm not sure it saved as much time as I wanted, it will only get quicker. A few different cheap grinders set up differently will help down the road. 
To keep this line utility aimed, I have decided to relax the final finish ever so slightly. The finish is still very good I would say, but they will be a step down from a custom.
So, the heat treat and grinding process are the same as mono custom. Including hand finishing the bevel on the stones before hand rubbing, these steps are important to performance.
The spine and choil will be rounded, but not as high grit finish, for example the spines will be finished off the belt to 200 grit, the choil will have a nice smooth carbide tool finish but not fully hand rubbed.
And the faces hand rubbed to 320 grit rather than to 600. 320 grit looks really nice when its done evenly. So some further small savings on time and abrasives to allow the price to be a bit keener and production a little slicker.
Im not that keen on putting actual prices in threads as the are then stuck in time and can be confusing or annoying later on.
But for comparison at my current pricing in stainless a custom runs at £12.27 per cm, that plus shipping, paypal fee and the cost of your handle block.
At the moment I will run these with "house" handles stainless mono at £10 per cm plus shipping and pay pal fee. Though I'll review it after I've got a system down a bit more. The Nakiri's will be a bit different as the grind and bevel finish is more involved and time consuming. Though I may do these with as nice and even as possible belt finish in the hollows and the bevel taken to a mirror finish on the stones, would be nice contrast, would not effect performance and could save plenty of awkward hand finishing in the hollows. I'll do one and see what you think.
I will price everything off an exact measurement off the blade, so the 240mm one is 245mm, the 270mm is 265mm. 
Anyway, these will be in store tomorrow and i'll try and get some good pics etc.:biggrin:


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 6, 2013)

I think your decision to go with Bubinga and Blackwood is going to work out real good.
I like Bubinga best with a Danish oil finish. The wood tends to have a nice luster and develops a pleasing patina over time.
Really tough stuff as well. I really like that 1st quarter sawn piece with the flecks.


----------



## WillC (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Mark, great to know some long term reports on the wood. I think I sawed that piece like that by happy accident:lol2:


----------



## WillC (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are the pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Igasho (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm going to go clean my pants now....those are gorgeous


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hootchie Momma - those are gorgeous Will.


----------



## WillC (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol, many thanks guys.:biggrin:


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 8, 2013)

The knives look great.


----------



## WillC (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you my dear, I found some danish oil for the handles, that was a top tip.:biggrin:


----------



## WillC (Mar 21, 2013)

A couple more finished. A 210mm Special grind Nakiri and another 240mm Guyto. I just made a video with the New Catcheside Cam... so I will see how that looks if technology will play along.
These will be on my site tomorrow.
Sneaky teaser.
Photobucket is broken so I'll try a direct upload.
View attachment 14088
View attachment 14089


I think I'll do a forum special on these and throw in shipping and payment fees until the weekend.

So the 240mm Gyuto is £240 all in
Nakiri is £280 all in
The 270 mm on my site is £270 all in

Pm me for this deal. Prices will be with shipping and payment fees on my site.


----------



## chibok (Apr 23, 2014)

Did this prove unsustainable?


----------



## WillC (Apr 28, 2014)

I wouldn't say that, But the demand for my high end stuff was greater, therefore my work capacity is full for a while....


----------



## erikz (Apr 28, 2014)

Any stuff available or has it all been sold?


----------



## WillC (Apr 28, 2014)

Nothing at the moment....I will have extras in the next batch, but in damascus and a few san mai. If you visit my website and get on my mailing list then you get first warning of something available.


----------



## erikz (Apr 28, 2014)

Signing up now, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 28, 2014)

Erikz,

I think there's one for sale in BST


----------



## erikz (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the pointer Erilyn, butbIm looking fir a knife in the 200-300£/ class


----------



## WillC (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks all... though I don't think you will see much cheaper from me than the one currently in Bst, and i'm booked out till mid 2014


----------



## WillC (Apr 30, 2014)

Edit 2015


----------



## erikz (May 1, 2014)

Wow, good to hear you're doing good business Will


----------



## Mrmnms (May 1, 2014)

I use your petty every day. The quality of your work is spectacular. Looking forward to my next Catchside.


----------



## WarrenB (May 1, 2014)

Would really love a Catcheside and it is taking all my will power not to buy the one in the BST:scared4: my wallet has taken a bashing since I joined in February though:sad0:


----------



## WillC (May 1, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Lefty (May 1, 2014)

Yup, they're pretty special....


----------



## theo59 (May 1, 2014)

My Catcheside petty is by far the nicest thing I own. Every time I use it I marvel at the grind, and overall craftmanship.Thanks once more Will.


----------



## WillC (May 4, 2014)

Hello Theo, thanks for the kind words


----------

